# TBT ParaDIE Event Areas Spoilers Discussion (ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK)



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2021)

just a thread for anyone else that doesn't care about being spoiled on the paradie locational events and such. discuss what all the different areas entail and help everyone else to be preprepared as best they're able before they head on over to there


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

*Please still use spoiler tags while posting in this thread.*

Also, as I've been asked elsewhere, please do not post screenshots or copy and paste content directly from the event threads.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



Lmao, I’m not good at text based games and I feel kinda stupid, not gonna lie. Like I know people are good at different things but I’ve never been good at text games. I’ll admit I have a lot on my mind currently so I’m probably not thinking clearly, but I’ll probably look into it more tomorrow after my mind is *somewhat* cleared. Ugh  oh well. I’m enjoy it anyway


----------



## windloft (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



I really love the text-based adventure, but there's this one part in the latter half that literally stumps me. I can't make anything out, like, at all. I'll probably need to tackle it later, but it's most likely because of what I have that I can't control: I hope we're given an alternative for it, it sucks when people can't enjoy it because of something out of their control.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2021)

*[THE LABORATORY SPOILERS]*



Spoiler:  TASK



The task for the laboratory is to create a wet specimen jar. It seems like you have to create some sort of spooky creature, put it in the jar and fill it with liquid.

Seems pretty fun but I have no idea what I wanna do yet, gonna go buy a jar and food coloring tomorrow.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: cemetary



event is make a cemetery outside on your nh island, using at least 3 'tombstone' and 3 'spooky' items


----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: bedroom



event is to dress up your plushie and/or stuffed animal with halloween costume


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 24, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> *[THE LABORATORY SPOILERS]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if I'm allowed to ask this but, did they mention if we can use slime?


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have no idea where to ask this but the code that  I put in does not work for me


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

porkpie28 said:


> I have no idea where to ask this but the code that  I put in does not work for me


You have the key token. You have to pick a room from the shop and purchase it. It doesn’t matter which one you choose.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to ask this but, did they mention if we can use slime?





Spoiler



I asked earlier if it had to specifically be water + food coloring since that's what it said in the instructions, but no answer yet. Some of the text just said liquid too so I was confused. I'll let you know if I get an update!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2021)

Does anyone know what the kitchen task is? :3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Does anyone know what the kitchen task is? :3





Spoiler: kitchen



I believe it’s prepare either one drink or three appetizers. Has to be spooky-related!


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 24, 2021)

Biancasbotique said:


> Spoiler: bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> event is to dress up your plushie and/or stuffed animal with halloween costume





Spoiler



do you know if there's any alternative option here? i didn't bring any stuffed animals with me to uni so i'm a bit stuck there!!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 24, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if there's any alternative option here? i didn't bring any stuffed animals with me to uni so i'm a bit stuck there!!





Spoiler



any plush doll or something soft


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



In the bedroom challenge, does it say if the costume can be made using construction paper? 
I don’t think I have any clothing scraps.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: List of all events




The KitchenPrepare either one drink or three appetizers. Has to be spooky-related!The StudyText-based adventure game (personally would priotitise this as it may take time and you cannot pre-prepare)The BedroomDress up your plushie and/or stuffed animal with halloween costumeThe LaboratoryCreate a wet specimen jar. It seems like you have to create some sort of spooky creature, put it in the jar and fill it with liquid.The CemeteryMake a cemetery outside on your nh island, using at least 3 'tombstone' and 3 'spooky' items




Submissions must be completed by* 11:59pm EST *on *Sunday the 31st of October 2021*.

To be eligible to be nominated for a Halloween Favourite (for those that have one), your entry must be submitted by the earlier deadline of *2:59pm EST* on *Sunday the 31st of October 2021*.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Spoiler: List of all events
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you
Wished l saw this earlier because l regret going to the Cemetery


----------



## Wickel (Oct 24, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Spoiler: List of all events
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting! The bedroom challenge will be a bit difficult for me since 



Spoiler



I don't have any stuffed animals or plushies lol


 and I also don't really know where to start with the Laboratory haha - looks like I'll have to wait and see what others do so I can get more of an idea of what is being asked.

I am already brainstorming on what I want to do for the kitchen.


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

is it alright if i ask for more details of the laboratory/kitchen tasks? my work's gonna be swamped during halloween week so if i can get some stuff done in advance that'd be ideal


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Wickel said:


> Thanks for posting! The bedroom challenge will be a bit difficult for me since
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I also don’t have plushies. If this helps, I’m using one of my dog’s toys possibly.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021

Adding to what seliph asked, I’m interested in the rules. I also have a busy work schedule so I’m trying to do it in advanced.



Spoiler



For the kitchen, three appetizers or 1 drink and name tag?

For the lab, any monster in a jar with liquid, and I suppose a name card?
Anything else that should be mentioned?

Also the bedroom. An outfit. Can it be made from paper ?

If more details can’t be given because of rules, then that’s ok, I will understand.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> >Snip<





Spoiler



The outfit doesn’t need to be made out of fabric. It just can’t be premade or come from another doll (i.e. Build A Bear clothing or American Girl clothing.)


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 24, 2021)

joining the busy schedule gang and hoping to get some details so i can think! although maybe i'd need to post in the specific threads when i unlock them


Spoiler: lab



does it specifically have to be in a jar? i might be able to clean one out tbf but would any clear container like a measuring jug be acceptable?





Spoiler: bedroom



could i use a pillow if i gave it a face? i didn't bring any plushies to uni so i'm a bit screwed there


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit doesn’t need to be made out of fabric. It just can’t be premade or come from another doll (i.e. Build A Bear clothing or American Girl clothing.)





Spoiler



Thank you!! Halloween paper outfit coming  up! I’m trying to get everything done today. So far the cemetery is complete. I have the appetizers. I’m working on the monster jar specimen. Then I’ll see if its possible to create clothing out of paper. The study seems too scary to even think about. I don’t even know if I should leave it for the last day. On a scale of 1-10, for those who have done study, how would you guys rate it? And do we have more than one day to figure it out?


----------



## vanivon (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The study seems too scary to even think about. I don’t even know if I should leave it for the last day. On a scale of 1-10, for those who have done study, how would you guys rate it? And do we have more than one day to figure it out?


came from the study, can report in! honestly, i think it's the easiest of these challenges after learning what the others are -- it's just 



Spoiler



a short text-based halloween-themed adventure game. you know, the kind where you're given prompts and have to type things in like "look at X" "punch Y" etc. etc. to go through things and interact with your environment. it was fun! scary in the sense that it was really good for the Halloween atmosphere, but not scary in a difficulty sense.



it's relatively straightforward; the only issue i (and some other people in the study) really had was fixed with a handy update providing a workaround hint from mistreil, so i'd put it at a... 3-4 out of 10, maybe? you should have until the end of the event to work on it once you've got it unlocked.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Spoiler: List of all events
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for the bedroom, what happens if you do not have any plushie ? 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021



JellyBeans said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if there's any alternative option here? i didn't bring any stuffed animals with me to uni so i'm a bit stuck there!!



SAME !!And i need to at the very least participate in all events to be bale to redeem the 3 collectives i want


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

vanivon said:


> came from the study, can report in! honestly, i think it's the easiest of these challenges after learning what the others are -- it's just
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Thank you for replying! I think I will try and unlock it tomorrow just in case. Just to get enough time if I need it. All the others seem pretty straight forward and I have an idea of what I’ll be doing. That one was the only one I was worried about, so thank you!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> *[THE LABORATORY SPOILERS]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



does it give suggestions for what you can make the specimen out of? in my experience, a lot of stuff is just going to melt/break/lose shape in water, and i'm not exactly rolling in spare money so i don't want to buy a material that's gonna end up useless.


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

i would honestly advise to leave the study til last, i got excited 'cause i love puzzles and whatnot but it _really_ nudges you along in the right direction imo

at least i have time to do more stuff now i guess lmao


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> i would honestly advise to leave the study til last, i got excited 'cause i love puzzles and whatnot but it _really_ nudges you along in the right direction imo
> 
> at least i have time to do more stuff now i guess lmao



second this. i would leave the study and cemetery until last since they're the easiest/most accessible tasks.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 24, 2021)

Not trying to be negative or anything, but it looks like I’m out for this event. I don’t have access to any of the materials or stuff that’s needed for these activities. Darn… :/


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Not trying to be negative or anything, but it looks like I’m out for this event. I don’t have access to any of the materials or stuff that’s needed for these activities. Darn… :/



 sorry to hear that


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 24, 2021)

Looking at the lists I can only do two of these. Kind of a bummer.
Ah well, at least I can unlock the other rooms to see what others make...​


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Not trying to be negative or anything, but it looks like I’m out for this event. I don’t have access to any of the materials or stuff that’s needed for these activities. Darn… :/






Spoiler



ditto. at least one of these events would require me to go out and buy craft materials, and another requires me to buy food or ingredients of some kind. one event where there's a likelihood that you'll have to spend real money is already bad taste imo. two, or even three depending on what you have access to, is just... kind of ridiculous. i'm lucky that i'll probably be able to work with it, but not everyone is fortunate enough to have disposable income or access to transport/shops.

i know i wasn't thrilled by the idea of drawing tasks, but at least more people would have access to paper and a pen/cil.

on the slightly brighter side, you should at least be able to complete the study? it's accessible to all, especially since mistreil was accommodating enough to update it. and the cemetery, assuming you have a copy of NH, which will get you at least 60 coins total if i'm remembering the rewards correctly.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm kind of worried about my ability to complete some of the tasks as well. Hopefully the rules aren't too strict about what materials we can use for those though, so maybe I can find some way to accomplish them. I need to complete at least 4 of the tasks to get the items I want, and it would be nice to get the key as well


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Not trying to be negative or anything, but it looks like I’m out for this event. I don’t have access to any of the materials or stuff that’s needed for these activities. Darn… :/


are you willing to post (in spoilers) what you don't have? maybe we can help figure out an alternative solution


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2021)

If you really wanted to, you could use scraps, garbage, and other worthless materials for the two events that were mentioned above. The only event that might require you to buy something is the one that uses New Horizons if you don't already own it, but of course having the latest Animal Crossing game is the norm considering the forum's subject.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 24, 2021)

Question about The Kitchen:



Spoiler



I read that you can make an spooky drink, would be enough to post a glass of orange or tomato juice with spooky decoration on it or how exactly is it counted as "spooky"? Because I'm not sure if I can make anything out of food and would go for the drink then if a simple one would be enough to solve the task...


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

for the ones who have done the bedroom already



Spoiler: Bedroom



teddy bear/halloween costume


 do you think its somehow flexible ? Or there is a slight alternative ?


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> are you willing to post (in spoilers) what you don't have? maybe we can help figure out an alternative solution






Spoiler



if you have alternative solutions for the specimen task, i'm all ears. even if i wanted to root around in my garbage for scraps, i don't think most of it would survive being submerged in water. anything else i can think of (clay, play-doh, polystyrene) costs money. i know you can make some sort of dough out of flour and water, but i think i only have self-raising so baking it would probably be iffy, and it wouldn't survive the water without that step lmao -- if it would at all.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



For the bedroom i cant wait to see those who have AC plushies to somehow make costumes for them  ( i personally dont have plushies and im out of the country so doble upsie ) but those who have and have AC plushies imagen Isabelle or Blathers in home made halloween costumes


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if you have alternative solutions for the specimen task, i'm all ears. even if i wanted to root around in my garbage for scraps, i don't think most of it would survive being submerged in water. anything else i can think of (clay, play-doh, polystyrene) costs money. i know you can make some sort of dough out of flour and water, but i think i only have self-raising so baking it would probably be iffy, and it wouldn't survive the water without that step lmao -- if it would at all.





Spoiler



if there was more details posted about it i could prob come up with something but "specimen in a jar" is so vague idk what to do with that information  all i can think of rn is draw on an egg or use some other food with an outer shell/peel and eat it later but i'm not sure if there's any more requirements we should be following


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if there was more details posted about it i could prob come up with something but "specimen in a jar" is so vague idk what to do with that information  all i can think of rn is draw on an egg or use some other food with an outer shell/peel and eat it later but i'm not sure if there's any more requirements we should be following






Spoiler



an egg could be a good idea. i'll definitely keep that in mind. it's actually a lot of help asdfghjk. hopefully the OP of that event lists some "alternative" ideas for people who have limited funds/materials and stuff, because that would certainly help make the event less stressful and give everyone a chance.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



I noticed some people are struggling with the materials. I myself won’t be going shopping my for anything. After going thoroughly throughout the house I was able to manage materials for all the events.
For the kitchen, the appetizers seem easy enough. I was able to make them with some simple ingredients (cheese, bread, crackers, olive) just some things I had around. The monster in a jar, I was able to find a small jar of honey. For the monster, some scraps of yarn and paper. Let’s see how it holds up under water.  For the outfit in the bedroom, construction paper will be the way to go. I would suggest to rummage through your houses to see if you’re able to find something. Garbage items you find around also work. Think reduce, reuse, recycle, rethink. Hope this helps anyone struggling.


----------



## Mistreil (Oct 24, 2021)

Please keep in mind that the information about events here is _extremely_ paraphrased, so take it all with a grain of salt! Some events may not be as difficult as they sound, and the summaries shared here might have differences from the actual event tasks.

We advise you all to wait until you enter that specific event and wait until you see the task to see what you _actually _have to do and to judge the difficulty for yourself.

Also, this isn't to say the details shared are bad! It's nice to see you all sharing information amongst yourselves. Omitting details is just in the nature of summarizing things.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2021)

@seliph @daringred_ 
For the laboratory:



Spoiler: Bloop



The instructions re: items is “Pick the item(s) you wish to use and place them inside the jar.”  And for the task as a whole “You may use craft supplies and pre-existing items.”

As far as I can tell, we don’t have to actually make the item, just place something in a jar filled with water in a way that feels spooky. I almost certainly won’t make the specimen because I don’t have the physical ability to without causing myself a lot of pain, rip.



Hope this helps!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021

I’d definitely appreciate more information about the kitchen task if anyone has access to that!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> @seliph @daringred_
> For the laboratory:
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Kitchen task description official



Create a spooky-inspired drink or hors d'oeuvres (appetizers). You may choose one or both!
Give your creation a title and a short descriptionof what you made.



Hope this helps


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> @seliph @daringred_
> For the laboratory:
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



hm, i wonder how one would make it "spooky". i think i'll get in trouble if i pull down the halloween decorations from the cupboard, especially since i can't reach them, and they're not exactly... well, there's no little rubber critters or fake cobwebs or anything. i also don't have food coloring laying around to change water color. do you think paint would work as a substitute for that?


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hm, i wonder how one would make it "spooky". i think i'll get in trouble if i pull down the halloween decorations from the cupboard, especially since i can't reach them, and they're not exactly... well, there's no little rubber critters or fake cobwebs or anything. i also don't have food coloring laying around to change water color. do you think paint would work as a substitute for that?





Spoiler



not sure if its allowed since i havent unlocked the kitchen yet but maybe you could draw and cut out little paper halloween decorations like spiders, bats, or pumpkins. would probably be a little time consuming, but i bet they would look cute c:


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hm, i wonder how one would make it "spooky". i think i'll get in trouble if i pull down the halloween decorations from the cupboard, especially since i can't reach them, and they're not exactly... well, there's no little rubber critters or fake cobwebs or anything. i also don't have food coloring laying around to change water color. do you think paint would work as a substitute for that?





Spoiler



I was planning to use paint instead of food colouring for the same reason, ahahah :’)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> are you willing to post (in spoilers) what you don't have? maybe we can help figure out an alternative solution





Spoiler



I’m not sure what I don’t have currently, I know I’m low on craft supplies, but I know I can do the New Horizons one for right now definitely. I’ll try to unlock the other sections of the manor so I can see a better description for the other tasks.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021

Shoot I forgot spoilers. Hold on…


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if its allowed since i havent unlocked the kitchen yet but maybe you could draw and cut out little paper halloween decorations like spiders, bats, or pumpkins. would probably be a little time consuming, but i bet they would look cute c:






Spoiler



i'm not much of an artist, but pumpkins i can do. thanks for the idea !!






ReeBear said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to use paint instead of food colouring for the same reason, ahahah :’)






Spoiler



asdfghjk guess we'll learn the answer together.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning to use paint instead of food colouring for the same reason, ahahah :’)





Spoiler



I tried this, it didn’t work 
The paint made the water too blurry, and you couldn’t quite see what was inside.
You could experiment with food juices that you have in the fridge though, and that works. I ended up using cleaning liquid though and it doesn’t look bad and I was able to see what’s inside.I had a couple of cleaning liquids that were colored and I’m still experimenting there. I was able to find purple, yellow, and blue I had around. Anyways, I thought I would share this, since the paint didn’t work for me. Another alternative is also dish soap (like dawn diluted).


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Bedroom 



Unfortunately i will pass from this event and won't be able to get the 3 collectives i wanted, real shame but ill Iive hehe, unfortunately there cant be a substitute it has to be a a teddy bear, or just a plush and im not in the mood for buying one just to through it after the event . Plushies just attract dust, not a fun of plushies


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



for the specimen jar, does it need to be lableled? Or just a jar with a creature inside? I think I finished mine, but I need to know if it needs a label.


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



i'm so excited for the kitchen task, i have a great idea for a spooky drink nyehehehehe 
no idea what i'm gonna do with an extra pound of dry ice once i'm done though. maybe i'll eat some. you know, as a treat /sarcasm


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> for the specimen jar, does it need to be lableled? Or just a jar with a creature inside? I think I finished mine, but I need to know if it needs a label.





Spoiler



It needs a username in the photo but a specimen label on the jar itself is optional afaict


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

here's possibly a dumb question



Spoiler



does our spooky drink have to actually be edible or can i use coloured soap


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2021)

Probably obvious but before I start working on it, for the cemetery task:


Spoiler



is it three ‘western style stones’ that have to be used for the tombstones?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 24, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Probably obvious but before I start working on it, for the cemetery task:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: Beep



*Q. What counts as a tombstone?*

A. The Western-style Stone, Zen-style Stone and Stone Tablet all count as tombstones!

^ From the rules portion! Hope this helps.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to ask this but, did they mention if we can use slime?





Spoiler



Chris said that as long as the liquid isn't opaque it should be fine, you should just be able to see what's inside your jar!





JellyBeans said:


> joining the busy schedule gang and hoping to get some details so i can think! although maybe i'd need to post in the specific threads when i unlock them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lab
> ...





Spoiler



The instructions just say it has to be a jar with a lid, so whatever falls under that and works for you.





daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> does it give suggestions for what you can make the specimen out of? in my experience, a lot of stuff is just going to melt/break/lose shape in water, and i'm not exactly rolling in spare money so i don't want to buy a material that's gonna end up useless.





Spoiler



No, but you are allowed to use pre-existing items and they just have to fit the autumn/halloween theme. So far there is no "accept" react yet so I can't tell if someones entry would be accepted but they just used a pre-existing mythical creature figure. I asked and you are also allowed to do creature/body parts, so you could just find something and call it a monster part instead of making a whole creature.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



that's super helpful and interesting! thanks for clarifying! pretty sure i might have an old HP figure laying around that i could just refer to as something else, assuming the entry you mentioned gets accepted.








Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



hey, can i ask how much paint you used? i feel like a drop or two should probably give it just enough color without making it too thick/opaque, but it also probably depends on the type of paint. i don't really have colored cleaning liquids or anything, unfortunately. i could try super diluted summer fruit juice if all else fails.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No problem, but yeah we'll just have to wait and see what gets accepted but seeing from feedback from others I feel like they would probably be okay with it. Especially since the wording of the event just says to pick the item(s) you want to put in the jar, I don't think they expected everyone to go make something to put inside.

Also if you don't have food coloring or drinks, mouthwash could work too if you have some. Could even try using tea or pickle juice.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



well that part's at least somewhat easier then. the jar could be an issue, but hopefully i still have one kicking around from when i went through a phase of putting things in them asdfghjkl.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I squirted a very small amount, maybe 2 drops but unfortunately when I went to mix it with the paintbrush, it turned very opaque. I used acrylic paint. Like sort of when you finish painting and you clean the brush in water…it turns the water opaque. I feel like I should have realized that’s what would happen, but I tried it anyways.
I was trying green paint, it wasn’t a dark paint either, more like lime green.

If you have liquid soap, that words as well. Like colored dish soap. Or the juice that they use to preserve jar foods like olive, if all fails, those are good options as well. Also wine. If you have. I was contemplating using some red wine and diluting it, but didn’t have to resort to that. Or even juice works I think. Maybe tomato juice, orange juice, Gatorade in color, etc.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was contemplating using some red wine and diluting it, but didn’t have to resort to that...





Spoiler



Wasting wine is a sin.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wasting wine is a sin.





Spoiler



I’m glad I dodged that bullet... No sin committed today


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Study Room 



Does anyone have any spoilers about the Study Room? That’s the one I’m most stressed about ?


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Spoiler: Study Room
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any spoilers about the Study Room? That’s the one I’m most stressed about ?



so far it looks like everyone who's been there has figured it out pretty quick, i'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



Does anyone know when the next key will be available to open up another room? I don’t think the bedroom is doable for me because I’ve been brainstorming different costume ideas all day, but I don’t know what to make for my Stitches plushie. Unless someone can give me an idea?…


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 24, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the next key will be available to open up another room? I don’t think the bedroom is doable for me because I’ve been brainstorming different costume ideas all day, but I don’t know what to make for my Stitches plushie. Unless someone can give me an idea?…





Spoiler: spoiler



you can get the key at 9 o clock according to the thread.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021

I did the cemetery earlier today and I've already got the bedroom task ready to go. This is fun


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Question about the Bedroom



for The Bedroom task, is there a minimum amount of supplies that need to be used to create the costume? Like do you need three different materials or can it just all be paper? TIA for the help!


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

NebulaNights said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the next key will be available to open up another room? I don’t think the bedroom is doable for me because I’ve been brainstorming different costume ideas all day, but I don’t know what to make for my Stitches plushie. Unless someone can give me an idea?…





Spoiler



wrap him in toilet paper bam he's a mummy


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 24, 2021)

kayleee said:


> Spoiler: Question about the Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> for The Bedroom task, is there a minimum amount of supplies that need to be used to create the costume? Like do you need three different materials or can it just all be paper? TIA for the help!





Spoiler



no, no minimum number of supplies, just no outfits already made for plushies or dolls


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no, no minimum number of supplies, just no outfits already made for plushies or dolls






Spoiler



do you know if there's a rule about human clothes? was thinking about wrapping a vest around mine to mimic a dress, but idk if that would be allowed.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if there's a rule about human clothes? was thinking about wrapping a vest around mine to mimic a dress, but idk if that would be allowed.





Spoiler



there wasn't a specific rule about that (and tbh, that's what I did with mine, and it was accepted)


----------



## Venn (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wrap him in toilet paper bam he's a mummy





Spoiler



Mmm.. Perhaps I can do this after all...

...just need to find that 1 random plushie I have somewhere... it's been a couple of years since it seen the light of day...


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 24, 2021)

seliph said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wrap him in toilet paper bam he's a mummy





Spoiler



Okay, now that is genius, thank you so much!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 24, 2021)

@NebulaNights


Spoiler



You should be able to do the game/puzzle in the Study as well. There are no materials required, just access to the forum/internet.



For those worried about the Study:


Spoiler



It really wasn't too difficult. I chose that room first in case it turned out to be as nerve-wracking as the egg hunt clues, but it's really fun and not too hard. I did get stuck at one point but I walked away and came back later and was able to work through it. Unfortunately, there's not much more that can be said without giving things away, but I wouldn't be afraid of that room.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler



Ok so the study was very fun and easy. I’m glad I got it out of the way. I was very scared. I have now completed all rooms. I just have to wait until I’m able to access them 

Glad I was able to do everything today. I would have been stressed the rest of the week, and I really wanted to compete all of them for the collectibles.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 25, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m impressed you got them all done so quickly!


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 25, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I’m impressed you got them all done so quickly!


I have a busy work schedule this whole week, but I didn’t want to miss the activity. Since yesterday was my day off, I took time to do it all. I didn’t expect to finish it all one day, but I did


----------



## Takuya (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm not sure if we are allowed to discuss, what kind of task is hidden behind each door.
If we are allowed to do so, could someone please tell me the main tasks/items needed to complete each task? (i finished the study room)
It would help me to decide which tasks to go for first and which tasks I need to skip/prepare for.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 25, 2021)

@Takuya 

A nice summary of all the tasks was posted here:
Post with summary of all tasks


----------



## Takuya (Oct 25, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> @Takuya
> 
> A nice summary of all the tasks was posted here:
> Post with summary of all tasks


thanks so much, this is helpful with deciding what to go for next ^^


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2021)

Managed two submissions today with a big nap in the middle. owo"


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



Kind of funny as at work right now we Have all been tasked to come up with a Halloween drink for our bar. We don’t have to participate, but now I guess I will since I can get credit here too! Unfortunately I do not have a whole Lotta liquor in my house so I will have to do it at work, but I already have an idea and my colors should be perfect To make it look spooky. Now I just need to remember to bring my name tag to work whenever I go in on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



costume done! I’ll submit once I open the door! I’m really hoping that it will get accepted As it’s quite a big costume, but I DID make it myself, for myself actually, for a previous Halloween. I don’t even on a sewing machine so everything about it is hand stitched!!! It took three of us to costume this big boy, because he wanted to be part of the festivities!!!


----------



## Venn (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



Completed the Bedroom. I used a Turkey plush cause I think it would be funny as using a Thanksgiving Mascot for a Halloween event xD


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler: Study



Did anyone else take forever to solve the study text game or just me? cause I am still going


----------



## seliph (Oct 25, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Spoiler: Study
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else take forever to solve the study text game or just me? cause I am still going





Spoiler



if it's about the audio, mistreil made a post about it earlier:



> You should be able to solve it without hearing the audio -- there's a text-based clue that should come up at the same time (it starts with ". . . NOW ")! If you're not seeing that message, please let me know via PM and I'll look into it.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



Random question here, but who is hosting the laboratory? I feel like Oblivia was made for it, with her collection of bottles from count inside the bottle. Now I’m wondering if my guess is correct?

Nevermind! Saw that she’s not in the list of host for the rooms. Still curious though


----------



## a potato (Oct 25, 2021)

A concern and question about some of the events


Spoiler



It seems many of the events require certain materials—namely food and craft supplies—that may prohibit people from fully participating. For the kitchen event, I don’t really have access to any ingredients that I can essentially waste for an online forum entry. It seems other people have similar concerns. For the events that require a craft submission, could the rules be changed to allow the submission of a drawing instead? For the kitchen event, maybe even a recipe. I think this would make the events more accessible to everyone.


----------



## seliph (Oct 25, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mick + chris

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2021



a potato said:


> A concern and question about some of the events
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



i said it earlier but for the bedroom task just wrap your plushie in toilet paper to make it a mummy costume or tie a tissue/paper towel/cloth/towel/etc. around its neck to make a cape. if you wanna get real creative with it use paper and cut out a hat or something. you honestly don't need craft supplies for any of the events.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 25, 2021)

a potato said:


> A concern and question about some of the events
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I did the kitchen event with very limited resources. Here are some very easy ideas.

- If you have eggs, you can hardboil it and decorate the eggshell. I think someone did that.
- If you have bread, you can cut it into spooky shapes and decorate it with whatever you have: mayo, ketchup, cheese, jam, syrup, etc.
- If you have sausages or hotdogs, you can turn it into chopped fingers. Use cheese or condiments to paint the "nails".
- if you have crackers, bread or wafers, you can cut and shape it into tombstones.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 25, 2021)

a potato said:


> A concern and question about some of the events
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Here are some easy ideas:

For the craft submission, it can be done out of paper as well. Mines was completely made of paper. I used some tape, glue and staples to keep it together. Toilet paper also works. You can also maybe use a towel or an old shirt to wrap around and dress it up with a toga. Make a little wreath out of backyard twigs, and you have a Roman toga costume.

For the kitchen craft,  fast finger foods can be made with just using easy ingredients you might have ( bread, cheese, crackers, hotdogs, etc). They can be cutout to shapes, or drawn in with ketchup, mayonnaise, etc. You can even eat them afterwards.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler: Spoiler Kitchen



so it's 1 drink or 3 appetizers right? Why 3 and not 1?


----------



## Rosch (Oct 25, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> so it's 1 drink or 3 appetizers right? Why 3 and not 1?





Spoiler



Appetizers are usually finger foods. So I guess it makes sense to have more than 2 pieces.

Also to clarify, just in case there's a bit of confusion. You only need to make 3 *pieces *of one kind of appetizer (3 spider biscuits or 3 tombstone wafers for example). Not 3 different kinds of appetizers.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I did three different types .
 Is that also ok? I haven’t unlocked the room or anything, but would like to know just in case I need to edit something. I was planning of leaving that room for last


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 25, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The FAQ in the Kitchen OP says you must make 3 pieces of the same dish in order for it to be accepted. So it's sounding like you did 3 different appetizers, 1 of each, so that wouldn't be accepted (though you could have 3 of the same appetizer, just different designs and have that be accepted).


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 25, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The FAQ in the Kitchen OP says you must make 3 pieces of the same dish in order for it to be accepted. So it's sounding like you did 3 different appetizers, 1 of each, so that wouldn't be accepted.





Spoiler



Ok thank you for verifying! I’ll have to pick which one looks better and make two more.  I supposed this was expected for doing the challenges ahead of unlocking the rooms.


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for clarifying this! I have been stressing quite a bit about this one.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 25, 2021)

Spoiler



For the laboratory task, does what I put in the jar have to be made by me? And does it have to be an actual monster, or could it be monster "parts," like eyeballs or something?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 25, 2021)

Bulbadragon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For the laboratory task, does what I put in the jar have to be made by me? And does it have to be an actual monster, or could it be monster "parts," like eyeballs or something?





Spoiler



No, you can use pre-existing items, and it just has to fit an autumn or Halloween theme.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Oct 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Halloween paper outfit coming  up! I’m trying to get everything done today. So far the cemetery is complete. I have the appetizers. I’m working on the monster jar specimen. Then I’ll see if its possible to create clothing out of paper. The study seems too scary to even think about. I don’t even know if I should leave it for the last day. On a scale of 1-10, for those who have done study, how would you guys rate it? And do we have more than one day to figure it out?





Spoiler



I did the study yesterday and I completed it within 10 minutes or so! It was a lot of fun! And this is coming from someone who has never done any text based games ever. I would rate it a 10/10 in terms of enjoyment. In terms of difficulty, I would say maybe 3/10, but this is going to depend on each individual. And I thought we had until the 30th or 31st to complete everything, or am I mistaken?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 26, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> And I thought we had until the 30th or 31st to complete everything, or am I mistaken?


Yeah, it shouldn't be spoiler-y to say that we do have until 11:59 PM EDT on October 31st to complete everything.


Spoiler



Though for an entry to potentially qualify for favorite rewards for the Kitchen and Lab events, as well as the Bedroom and Cemetery events I'm assuming, they must be submitted by 2:59 PM EDT on October 31st.


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Laboratory



As someone else said, Mick and I are the laboratory event hosts. I was glad to see an opportunity to host a science themed event because I am a scientist in 'real life'. 





a potato said:


> A concern and question about some of the events
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



All of the events can be pulled off with household items or can be bought cheaply if you don't already happen to own anything suitable. For this reason we aren't offering drawing as an alternative for any of them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler: question abt the bedroom



just to confirm, can the costume we make for our plushie be not necessarily spooky? like could I make a princess costume for credit? or does it have to be scary/spooky looking?


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: question abt the bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, can the costume we make for our plushie be not necessarily spooky? like could I make a princess costume for credit? or does it have to be scary/spooky looking?





Spoiler



It doesn't have to be spooky. It just has to be a costume. A princess would work!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler



not me literally learning how to hand sew to make a costume for my stuffed animal 

tbh I'm having a ton of fun planning this out so ty staff for making me bust out the sewing needles again


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 26, 2021)

Spoiler



The kitchen challenge is killing me. I had to redo it because I did three different appetizers. I just got back from round two, and I as I’m looking at the picture now, I noticed I forgot something


----------



## shellbell (Oct 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i can’t wait to see this

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen challenge is killing me. I had to redo it because I did three different appetizers. I just got back from round two, and I as I’m looking at the picture now, I noticed I forgot something


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 26, 2021)

shellbell said:


> omg i can’t wait to see this
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2021





Spoiler



It’s not that bad though. I’ll just have to leave it as it. It’s just one spider leg. I’ll just have a spider with 7 legs.


----------



## a potato (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Laboratory Question



How strict is the definition of jar for the laboratory event? I have various containers/bottles, but not an empty traditional pickle/mason jar with a lid. They all give the same effect as a jar, though.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 27, 2021)

a potato said:


> Spoiler: Laboratory Question
> 
> 
> 
> How strict is the definition of jar for the laboratory event? I have various containers/bottles, but not an empty traditional pickle/mason jar with a lid. They all give the same effect as a jar, though.





Spoiler



They say it can be any type of jar, not necessarily only a mason jar, just as long as it's recognizable as a jar. You could PM the hosts and show them what you plan on using to confirm it'd work.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> second this. i would leave the study and cemetery until last since they're the easiest/most accessible tasks.


i'm 100% stuck on the study... Easy!?!?


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 27, 2021)

DarthGohan1 said:


> i'm 100% stuck on the study... Easy!?!?






Spoiler



i mean, i did have to brute force it, but it wasn't overly difficult. if you get stuck, restart with /look around and interact with anything you can again. it's definitely not something you need to overthink, which is what i did at one point. i could've solved it quicker if i hadn't spent time on that route despite it being unlikely for an answer.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, i did have to brute force it, but it wasn't overly difficult. if you get stuck, restart with /look around and interact with anything you can again. it's definitely not something you need to overthink, which is what i did at one point. i could've solved it quicker if i hadn't spent time on that route despite it being unlikely for an answer.





Spoiler



i found the clue for what i need to do, just can't guess the answer to the clue. i'm pretty sure i've tried everything else at this point... don't want to say anymore out of fear for getting in trouble from Jeremy hehe


----------



## Mutti (Oct 27, 2021)

a potato said:


> Spoiler: Laboratory Question
> 
> 
> 
> How strict is the definition of jar for the laboratory event? I have various containers/bottles, but not an empty traditional pickle/mason jar with a lid. They all give the same effect as a jar, though.





Spoiler



I hadto submit 3 different items as they wernt happy with what i had inside the jar, i had No issue with the jar itself aslong as you show in the a photo where the jar lid would be or is.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Cementery 



question, what are the names of the 3 grave stones we can use for this event ? I think there is one i dont know how to craft and its the one i want to use hahahha. Btw is this challenge a room or a place in my island ?


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 27, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Spoiler: Cementery
> 
> 
> 
> question, what are the names of the 3 grave stones we can use for this event ? I think there is one i dont know how to craft and its the one i want to use hahahha. Btw is this challenge a room or a place in my island ?





Spoiler



It’s outside of your house. There’s the Western style stone, zen style  stone , or stone tablet


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 27, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s outside of your house. There’s the Western style stone, zen style  stone , or stone tablet ☺





Spoiler



oh it has to be outside your house? as in house in shot when you take the picture? good thing i checked this thread just before i started actually putting a graveyard together in an entirely different area


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 27, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh it has to be outside your house? as in house in shot when you take the picture? good thing i checked this thread just before i started actually putting a graveyard together in an entirely different area





Spoiler



No sorry, let me phrase it another way. It has to be a shot that is not inside your house or Harvey’s. It could be anywhere else outside in the island. It does not have to be next to your house.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 27, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It’s outside of your house. There’s the Western style stone, zen style  stone , or stone tablet ☺





Spoiler: Question? 



does it have to be outside my home 100%, like my house has to appear in the photo or it can be just in my island. Sorry for double asking, i was just preparing  a different area in my town for this hahah


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 27, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry, let me phrase it another way. It has to be a shot that is not isnde your house or Harvey’s. It could be anywhere else outside in the island. It does not have to be next to your house.





Spoiler



oh haha my bad for misreading that, thank you!!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 27, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh it has to be outside your house? as in house in shot when you take the picture? good thing i checked this thread just before i started actually putting a graveyard together in an entirely different area


SAMEEEE


----------



## Venn (Oct 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Kitchen



For the Kitchen, I think I have stumbled across something.
Has anyone ever had milk with food coloring  

I just need to come up with something that I could add more to this drink....


----------

